# Which filtration system is best for well??



## Ajays624 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a deep well that is no longer used by my household. I only use it to water my lawn and wash my vehicles. My problem is that it's clogging up my timer and sprinklers with little flakes that look like rust. What filtration would be best for this without sacrificing water pressure and flow?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Something like this should work.

https://www.menards.com/main/plumbing/water-filtration-softeners/whole-house-filtration-systems-accessories/omnifilter-10-heavy-duty-whole-house-filter-housing/bf6-s-s06/p-1444450661360-c-8685.htm


----------

